# IH 574 PTO



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

My 574 PTO quit working last year while cutting hay. It will turn without it hook up to anything and can not hold it. I pressure tested the PTO system per manual and found Pressure coming out of the pressure regulating valve is good, 220psi. Then preformed 'inline' pressure test. It was bad, it read only 100-110psi, not
the 220-250psi. required. Manual states bas sealing rings in PTO clutch piston and sealing rings with the 1000 rpm out put shaft bushing. I need to know what seals I need to order/replace. Looks like I need #17 and #18 for clutch piston ring? but what rings for shaft bushings? Would I also need #24 and #23 for possible damage while removing and reinstalling? Please also confirm that I need to take the clutch apart to replace the seals on piston ring.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

It's 540 not 574.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Item 19 on that diagram should be the seal rings. Part number 166972R1. Item 23 gasket, maybe? Unless you have a two speed PTO and item 4 is a 1000 RPM shaft then seal item 24 will not exist except on the 540 shaft.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> It's 540 not 574.


I believe he's referring to the model of the tractor.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If that is an IH 574 many of those had dual shafts both the 540 and the 1000 rpm.
The clutch repair is done from the midside of the tractor.
Yes you will need all the seals and gaskets.
When you go into I'd plan on completely rebuilding the unit, you know it was slipping under load so the fiber disks and plates are worn. There should be complete rebuild kits available for a reasonable amount.
There is a u-tube video of removing the clutch pack;


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wish my Kubota's were that easy to rebuild the wet packs.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Seems like many of the new and "improved" really aren't.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> It's 540 not 574.


Sorry IH 574 tractor. I fixed the title.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. I only have the 540 pto shaft come out the back. The tractor is at some land that I own a couple hours away so trying to get parts ordered before taking it apart. I know they make 2 different clutch packs depending on serial # of tractor. That is another issue, data plate was missing when I bought the tractor a few years ago. So if I replace the clutch pack I'll need to remove it to see what I actually have installed. 
If I understand the system right on my tractor mine is just like the picture I posted. It has the short 1000 speed shaft without it sticking out. Just a cover plate where it normally sticks out in the back. The 540 comes out above it. 
Ok I need 2 of #19. It looks like I just need to take it apart and then order the parts. Parking the tractor while waiting on parts?

I have seen that video and explains the removal good. But without the 1000 speed shaft sticking out how hard is it to pull it out (without having it to just pull on)? Has anyone on here actually removed there shaft for a repair?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine has the 1000 rpm shaft, I was in a time crunch when mine was worked on and I had broken the 540 shaft off flush.
So my whole top cover had to come off. I was in the shop several times while they were working on it.
But I had a lot done to it "while" it was in the shop and tore down that far, new brakes, rebuilt pistons, new master cylinders, new parking brake band, and heck while your in there redo the pto clutch and add a second remote SCV. It was an expensive pto shaft


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

Ok I finally got some time to work on tractor. I removed the shaft and clutch. I was thinking that the seal rings would be O-rings not metal rings. It looks like the O-ring in the clutch is torn, one sticking out of clutch. I have not taken the clutch apart.
I need to do some digging for parts. But as I stated earlier they made 2 different clutches. Do they make them different now also? I ask because the clutch that I removed has 8 plates and 5 disc but only 4 springs. (should have 6 springs- or less plates and disc). 
Where is good place to get the parts that I need. I'll look to see what I can find on line but if someone knows who stocks these parts that would help.

BTY The shaft and clutch came out easy.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

your local IH dealer would be my first place to check.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

After doing some more research my clutch pack should have the 6 springs. The clutch backing plate is made for them. So what happened to them? I did check in area of the clutch pack and did not find any springs or pins/ no loose parts laying in there. Do I need to start taking other access plates off to try to find the missing springs/pins? Has anyone had there clutch springs come off of the clutch pack? If so did you find the parts in different section of transmission? Anyone have idea where to start to find the loose parts and any easy access plates/panels.
I have ordered a rebuild kit and also new 'used' clutch backing plate. Need 'new' plate because the pins are attached to the plate that hold the springs in place and 2 are missing on mine.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Best bet I would have would be to go magnet fishing, no idea were they would end up at.
Could check around your filter.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

Update: I had a couple hours to look for the missing parts in tractor. No luck. I looked/fished for them in area of PTO clutch and took off a cover plate on front bottom just aft of the small access plate for transmission clutch. This plate is where the pump is attached to for hydraulic reverser power flow is (if I had one, I do not).
LouNY when you said check around the filter, is there a way to check the back side of MCV (witch filter is attached) also where the pump is? Do I need to remove the MCV to check in that area? From what I understand, from manual, is that fluid is sucked up into the MCV to filter then to pump before back into MCV. It has to go through a channel in MCV to get to the filter. I took the filter off and used magnet in inlet of the oil to filter. Not really much to check there.
I tried to find any video's of someone removing the MCV so I could possible see if there was a way to check that area from pto clutch area but could not find any video. 
Good news is my clutch pack is ready to go back in. The OD o-ring on piston had about 1" of it torn off. The disc were well worn, one down to metal. I also had to order a new thrust washer and snap ring as both were worn and cone shaped. 

Anyone with any idea's on finding lost springs. BTW history of tractor, I brought it just 4 years ago. I change the fluids at that time. Have used the PTO for several hours with cycle bar mower, small round baler 4'X4' bales, and last year a old 488 haybine. Do you think it is possible that the 2 springs have been missing from clutch for a long time and might of came out while someone before me drain the fluid? It looks like it would be easier to remove the MCV to check there before removing the top cover?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think the missing springs played any part in the problem, and wherever they are, most likely will not make much difference now. I would just put it back together and not worry much about them.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I haven't pulled the MCV on my 574, we did pull one on a 560 several years ago and as I recall it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I don't think the missing springs played any part in the problem, and wherever they are, most likely will not make much difference now. I would just put it back together and not worry much about them.


I agree the missing springs were not the issue but a bad seal on clutch piston . I just do not want the missing springs or pins to get into a gear and then I would have a lot more issue on my hands.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

I have found a video has the top cover removed and can see the pto clutch/ hyd pump and the gearing in that area from the top. It looks like the gear for the the hyd pump mates with the gear just forward of the pto clutch (the gear that stays in tractor when removing the pto clutch).
So I will do some more fishing before I decide to remove the MCV or not.


----------



## Scott267839 (9 mo ago)

I went fishing and caught nothing. It seem like I was able to reach almost everywhere. So I decided not to take out the MCV and just put PTO back together. (I am assuming that the parts have been removed before I acquired the tractor. PTO is now operating good. 

Thanks everyone for your helpful information.

Here is a list of parts replaced(might be helpful to someone reading this later) from parts listed above.
#19 Both metal seals on shaft
Clutch kit-- #17, #18, #10, #11, and #9
#8 Plate- replaced with a used one because of missing pins.
#6 washer- do to being 'cone' shaped
#7 ring- do to being 'cone' shaped
#23 gasket on rear
Gasket for clutch access (not shown)


----------

